# Sandy Creek fishing in Stark/Tusc counties



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Been looking at a few spots to go to wade and fly fish for bass, rock bass, creek chubs, and carp and I downloaded the map of Sandy Creek and the Creek report from the EPA which shows healthy fish populations....I know there are access points in Waynesburg, Malvern, and also Minerva....wanted to know from a reliable source is the Sandy Creek wadeable in parts of the creek or is it to deep...not looking for anyone's honey hole or secret spot...just a few tips on easy wadeable spots on the creek....

Thanks - Tite Lines !!

Mike


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Its a lot tougher to find wading spots there than on the Tusc.. Very little wadeable water.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks like I am going to have to take a drive down and take a look myself....I was on the USGS Water level site for ohio and it's saying the depth with the water sensor shows 1.37 ft only....has to be some spots that are wadeable...It's probably just about as deep as the East and West Branches of the Nimissilla Creek that runs through Canton...and I've also fished Sherriks Run which runs off of 800 cleveland Ave and runs parellel to the Frank Esmont Park on Mill st....lots of small but nice fish in there.......


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

also a lot of the spots you listed are access spots but not much area to wade there,alot of private property, with owners not too welcomeing to waders, especially the Sandy in Malvern.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Its nothing like Nimisilla Creek. Its 95% private property and doesnt offer any real wade fishing that I know of. There are a few access spots but if you want to wade, there just isnt any spots to wade and catch fish. The fishing there can be pretty good sometimes but it has really sucked this year. If you go to Minerva Park you can wade and catch some small bass and pike. Anytime your wading in Sandy Creek beware of copperheads. They tend to hang out in the gravely weeds along the banks.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok...thanks for all your help....Sandy Creek has been crossed off my list., as possible alternatives fishing sites....


----------



## crimsonpony (Jun 3, 2013)

I like Sandy Creek for fishing in Malvern. There are 2 bays to fish. One small, one big. Its one of our favorite spots. There's a lot of smallmouths and I'd imagine pike would be there at times. You can wade there. Plenty of room. 

Its right where the bridge crosses the creek on 183.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

That is also private property. The guy who owns it only throws you out when he's around but if you don't leave when he tells ya, he has called the police. They shut down one side and the other part is going to get shut down soon according to the owner. People have be leaving tons of litter and fishing line there. There is always a duck or goose floundering around trying to escape a gob of line.


----------

